# Live Home Video of Female Circumcision in Brunei



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWvi4...eature=related


----------



## Jaysfamily (Jun 5, 2008)

I just want to go get that baby girl and hold her and keep her safe, and tell her that I wouldn't let anyone torture her like that. Unfortunately, I failed to protect my own son from barbaric genital mutilation. Why are we humans so cruel to each other????? My heart is heavy...


----------



## falconry-fan (May 26, 2005)

There's an even worse video than that on YT which I found when looking for something completely different.

It's pretty awful.







And it's not a documentary style video.


----------



## randomacts (Jun 26, 2008)

I can't watch! I will have nightmares.

It sickens me that things like this happen every day.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

I've seen that before. Its obvious the original sound has been muted.


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097* 
I've seen that before. Its obvious the original sound has been muted.

yes.
at some point they said that she cries because she doesn't like to lye down







:.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yulia_R* 
yes.
at some point they said that she cries because she doesn't like to lye down







:.


Right. Just when she starts trying to get away... just as the knife is touching her.... just as she starts screaming... but why I can't I hear it? Hmm....


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097* 
Right. Just when she starts trying to get away... just as the knife is touching her.... just as she starts screaming... but why I can't I hear it? Hmm....

how sad...









although both male and female mutilation are equally bad and horrifying, I have to admit that this one is MUCH faster, in my opinion (and probably not nearly as painful) than the male one (graphic circ video).


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

I've posted a link to this video here before. As horrific as it is I think we should hold onto it as a compare and contrast with male circumcision. I mean you don't even have to watch the video only read the comments:

Quote:

the part was, a soft piece of skin over the clitoris and yes was not neccesary for marriage, orgasm, or childbirth.







i've undergone the procedure myself and im obviously fine.
-RaraRina

Quote:

It's fine really. I am a woman who have undergone the procedure. My clitoris is intact and I am able to achive many many orgasms! Haha.

In Brunei the procedure is done with sterilised equipment by very experienced people with minimal discomfort on the baby. So it is not sick or gross or whatever. It is perfectly safe.
-RaraRina

Quote:

Why are you this much obsessed with the genitals of the Muslim girls. This is not your issue. I choosed to be circumcised as an adult woman and never felt sorry, most women around me are circumcised we are all happy we do not have a problem do not worry about it is okey we are fine...
-hallalalexandria

Quote:

we are all proud females that we are circumcised, no one is worried about it. Circumcision remains as a nice memory for the girl after all, she is the center of ritual and attention, recives gifts,has lots of visitors, she does not even feel the pain
-hallalalexandria

And they continue like that, sure that sounds nothing like male circumcision in the US.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah, I noticed that too. And all the comments about omg how horrible that is, etc. yet it was MUCH faster and a much smaller piece of skin when compared to male circumcision. Doesnt make it ok regardless but still...me and dh were talking about it last night and honestly, it seems a lot less worse than male circ.

The women's comments are very very much like what we hear men in the US say: I'm fine, I dont even remember the pain so who cares, my penis works fine, and I love the "if I were any more sensitive I wouldnt last 2 seconds!!" argument. Even if everything were peachy keen-it was still done without your consent, as an infant, for cosmetic purposes, and it still hurt even if you dont remember. Its still wrong, period.


----------



## liliesandliars (Feb 27, 2005)

Condoning the abuse is easier than admitting the fact that abuse was committed against them, for some people. A lot of people. It's a defense mechanism. And it plays a big part in the cycle of abuse.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

It was removed.

Thats really too bad because it was evidence. As bad as female circumcision is, this video showed the procedure being really quick. A far cry from a newborn male's circumcision. Even a bris is longer than this baby girl's circumcisoin. A lot of people think female circumcision is less barbaric than a newborn male circumcision. I understand what they're talking about now. It doesn't make it right; it amplifies the American Double Standard against children.

The one comment that said, "I'm circumcised (woman speaking) and I'm fine! and I have LOTS of orgasms!!! If it were any better I'd explode!!!"

Well, if my clitoris were directly stimulated it would be _over stimulated_. I wouldn't be able to handle that either!


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitful womb* 
Well, if my clitoris were directly stimulated it would be _over stimulated_. I wouldn't be able to handle that either!

I think so too.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah, I've tried more than once to explain this to people-there are VERY drastic differences in forms of female circumcision. Most females circs seem to be the type shown in that video. And those, to me, are not nearly as bad as what a male goes through. Then there is the more drastic form where they remove the labia as well. That, to me, is more comperable to a male circ. And then of course there is infibulation, which is absolutely horrible and I believe, worse, than male circ. I think a lot of people think of this type of circ when they think of FGM and this type just isnt done very often at all (thank gawd!!!!). But yes, I would agree that THIS specific type is worse than male circumcision.

Regardless, they all are wrong and violate the rights of the children involved.


----------

